# soda dispenser



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2010)

Πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά αυτά τα μηχανήματα με τα βρυσάκια που συναντάμε στα φαστφουντάδικα; Αυτόματους πωλητές δεν μπορούμε να τους πούμε, νομίζω...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2010)

Πάγκος αναψυκτικών; Αυτή είναι η μετάφραση του soda fountain στη Magenta, τουλάχιστον.

Αυτόματο μηχάνημα αναψυκτικών; Νομίζω ότι είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα η απόδοση του dispenser στα ελληνικά, με αποτέλεσμα να χρησιμοποιείται πολύ συχνά αμετάφραστο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2010)

Κανονικά, είναι μίκτης (ή μείκτης όπου ανακατεύεται το έτοιμο "σιρόπι" (όπως λένε στην πιάτσα το συμπυκνωμένο μίγμα των συστατικών του αναψυκτικού, που περιέχεται σε μεγάλες μεταλλικές φιάλες σαν ψηλά, στενά βαρελάκια) με νερό και ανθρακικό, αλλά ενώ ένα καλοκαίρι στο φαράγγι της Σαμαριάς πριν 30+ χρόνια το είχα αγκαλιά όλη μέρα, δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 16, 2010)

daeman said:


> Κανονικά, είναι μίκτης (ή μείκτης όπου ανακατεύεται το έτοιμο "σιρόπι" (όπως λένε στην πιάτσα το συμπυκνωμένο μίγμα των συστατικών του αναψυκτικού, που περιέχεται σε μεγάλες μεταλλικές φιάλες σαν ψηλά, στενά βαρελάκια) με νερό και ανθρακικό, αλλά ενώ ένα καλοκαίρι στο φαράγγι της Σαμαριάς πριν 30+ χρόνια το είχα αγκαλιά όλη μέρα, δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται.



Στάνταρ! Στο pool-bar του ξενοδοχείου όπου δούλευα το λέγαμε post-mix, γιατί κάνει ακριβώς αυτή τη διαδικασία. (Γινόταν χαμός όποτε ανανέωναν το ανθρακικό, είχαμε βαρεθεί να πίνουμε νερωμένη κοκακόλα  ) 
Απλά να πω ότι το dispenser είναι 2 τύπων: pre-mix, όπου το ποτό είναι ήδη έτοιμο και post-mix, όπου η μίξη γίνεται την ώρα που σερβίρεται.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 16, 2010)

Βλέπω ότι παίζει πολύ το διανεμητής αναψυκτικών. Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει.


----------



## Themis (Jun 16, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι στα ελληνικά τα λέμε απλώς "μηχανήματα", και μάλιστα σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό. Οπότε αδυνατώ να βοηθήσω. Θυμίζω όμως ότι το cash dispenser είχε αποδοθεί (αυτόματο) μηχάνημα διανομής μετρητών ή _διανομέας μετρητών_, και η απόδοση αυτή είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί αρκετά πριν θεωρηθεί περιοριστική και πάμε στην ταμειολογιστική μηχανή. Σε λογιοτεχνικά συμφραζόμενα, θα χρησιμοποιούσα αδίστακτα τον _διανομέα_, αλλά κατά προτίμηση με μια αναπαλαίωση: την κατάληξη -ήρας που κάποτε ξεχώριζε τόσο πρακτικά τα μηχανήματα. _Διανεμητήρας_. Φαντάζομαι βέβαια ότι αυτό καθόλου δεν βοηθάει τον φίλτατο Δόκτορα, αλλά μιά που τέθηκε το ζήτημα...
Έδιτ: Βλέπω τώρα το της ο_t στο παραπάνω ποστ. Μου φαίνεται λογικότατο να ακολουθηθεί αυτή η κατεύθυνση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2010)

Μίκτης αεριούχων;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2010)

Πάντως από ποικιλία θεματολογίας δεν πρέπει να έχετε παράπονο... :)



oliver_twisted said:


> Βλέπω ότι παίζει πολύ το διανεμητής αναψυκτικών. Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει.



Πού _παίζει πολύ_; 

Να σοβαρευτώ: Ο διανεμητής αναψυκτικών δεν έχει πολλά ευρήματα, αλλά μοιάζουν έγκυρα και της πιάτσας.


----------



## Earion (Jun 16, 2010)

Δηλαδή (#4) *προμείκτης* και *μεταμείκτης* αεριούχων; Ωραίο, αλλά δεν το έχω ακούσει πουθενά.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 17, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία ενός άλλου νήματος, ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχετε συναντήσει/σκεφθεί κάτι καινούργιο για το *dispenser*, που παραμένει προβληματικό. Υπάρχει και το δοσομετρητής, για τα συστήματα που δίνουν π.χ. μετρημένες ποσότητες ενός υγρού, ενώ το GWord προτείνει *μηχανικός διανομέας* που μου αρέσει. Υπάρχει άλλη πρόταση;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία, στη βάση Teleterm έχουμε: cash *dispenser *= *τερματικό διάθεσης *μετρητών. Δεν θα με ενοχλούσε η αναβίωση μιας (ήδη αρχαίας) λέξης στη σημασία "συσκευή ή άλλη διάταξη που μοιράζει, σερβίρει κττ κάτι": _*διαθετήρας*_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 1, 2012)

Μεταφράζω έναν κατάλογο με είδη για κατασκευή τεχνητών νυχιών, και βρίσκω μπροστά μου τη λέξη *dispenser*.
Αναφέρεται σε πλαστικά τσουμπλέκια που περιέχουν π.χ. ένα ρολό μαντιλάκια (σαν το ρολό της τουαλέτας αλλά πιο μικρό), ή μικρά φύλλα αλουμινόχαρτου έτοιμα κομμένα, ή πλαστικές φόρμες (καλούπια) για τα νύχια κ.τ.ό. 

Μου φαίνεται πολύ εξεζητημένο να βάλω *διαθετήρας* ή έστω και *μηχανικός διανομέας* - μανικιουρίστες θα τον δούνε τον κατάλογο, στην τελική. 
Νομίζω ότι θα το αφήσω dispenser. Αλλά είπα να πω τον πόνο μου κι εδώ μήπως πέσει κάποια ακόμη ιδέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2012)

Ίσως βολεύουν και οι απλές θήκες/θηκούλες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Ναι, ναι. Θήκη, υποδοχή, κάτι στα ελληνικά!

Ήμουν χτες στο σαλονάκι του οδοντογιατρού μου, που έχει πολύ ωραία ιλουστρασιόν βιβλία (coffee table books). Ξεφύλλισα και διάβασα αρκετές σελίδες από ένα βιβλίο του είδους «Τα 500 μέρη που πρέπει να επισκεφτείτε πριν πεθάνετε» (χρωστάω 484). Αυτό που λάτρεψα στο βιβλίο (εκτός από τις λαχταριστές φωτογραφίες) ήταν που τα πάντα ήταν μεταφρασμένα και εξελληνισμένα. Κανένα μέρος δεν ήταν γραμμένο με αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες! Μπράβο τους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 2, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά! Να πώς κολλάει το μυαλό καμιά φορά, ενώ η λύση είναι τόσο απλή και μπροστά στη μύτη μας!

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, ο κατάλογός μου δυστυχώς δεν θα τα έχει όλα στα ελληνικά. Ορισμένα ονόματα προϊόντων θα είναι στα αγγλικά (επιλογή του πελάτη, και ως ένα βαθμό συμφωνώ μαζί του). Προσπαθώ όμως τουλάχιστον την περιγραφή να μεταφράσω κανονικά.

@ nickel Ποια είναι τα 2 μέρη που έχεις πάει δηλαδή; Και πού είναι ο κατάλογος με τα υπόλοιπα να δούμε πόσα χρωστάμε εμείς;


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> «Τα 500 μέρη που πρέπει να επισκεφτείτε πριν πεθάνετε» (χρωστάω 484).





AoratiMelani said:


> Ποια είναι τα 2 μέρη που έχεις πάει δηλαδή; Και πού είναι ο κατάλογος με τα υπόλοιπα να δούμε πόσα χρωστάμε εμείς;



Η βοήθεια στα μαθηματικά, σε άλλο φόρουμ. :)

Πρέπει να πω ότι, καθώς ξεφύλλιζα το βιβλίο, έβλεπα πολλά μέρη όπου θα πήγαινα μόνο αν ήταν εντός της Αττικής. Αλλά είναι και κάποια που λυπάμαι που δεν έχω καταφέρει, π.χ. να κάνω τον Λίγηρα (και τους πύργους του) με καραβάκι. Ας πούμε ότι τα έχω αφήσει για τις επόμενες ζωές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 2, 2012)

Ξέρω μαθηματικά, απλά χρησιμοποιώ το 16δικό σύστημα 

Εντάξει λοιπόν, 16 αντί για 2, ποιο το πρόβλημα; :inno:

Εντωμεταξύ κατάλαβαν και όσοι δεν το ήξεραν, πόσο αφηρημένη είμαι. :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2012)

;) :)
Το 16 του δεκαδικού είναι 10 στο δεκαεξαδικό.
Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ σύστημα όπου το 16 του δεκαδικού να γίνεται 2.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ;) :)
> Το 16 του δεκαδικού είναι 10 στο δεκαεξαδικό.
> Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ σύστημα όπου το 16 του δεκαδικού να γίνεται 2.



Το τετραεκθετικό τετραδιακό τετραφωνικό τετρακίνητο τετραδύναμο: 2^4 = 16. 

Μια που το νήμα ξεκίνησε από τα αναψυκτικά, υπάρχει και το παλιό της ΗΒΗ:
- Δώδεκα πορτοκαλάδες.
- Ορίστε δεκατέσσερις!
- Από πορτοκάλι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Και, για να παρηγορήσω την Αόρατη για τα μαθηματικά της:

ONE DAY this month four murders occurred in the space of 72 hours in Prince George’s County. Like most of the county’s 105 murders in 2011, they will add to the caseload of just a handful of homicide prosecutors in one of the most short-staffed, overworked and resource-starved state’s attorney’s offices in Maryland.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...ince-georges/2012/02/13/gIQAoPiVaR_story.html

Θυμίζω, μήπως και χρειαστεί, ότι η μέρα έχει 24 ώρες και ότι 72 ώρες = 3 ημέρες.


----------

